# Electric Vehicle Subsidies around the world



## Lex (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought that the list would be bigger and Canada wasn't even mentioned

I googled and only found this for incentives in Canada specifically, Ontario.

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/vehicle/electric/electric-vehicles.shtml

If you click the link for vehicles that qualify the only two listed are the Smart Fortwo and Tesla motors roadster convertible. ...did not realize Canada was dragging it's fit that hard on being green then again, when your the sixth largest oil producing country you probably would.

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/vehicle/electric/ev-vehicle-list.shtml


----------



## cyclops2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Anytime a subsidy is needed the product is not efficient.


Or it is a large industry like the oil companies that are not making enough profit. 

All their 700 ' yachts are due to be completed for " bussiness trips " with congress people.

They are always bad mouthing everybody ( American Petroleum Institute ) & crying poor. 

Great leaders of industry. Ask them.


----------



## pete c (Feb 26, 2011)

what ^^^^^ said.

subsidies are a nice way of saying theft. 

good ideas will find their way to the market, assuming the regulatory/legal parasites allow it. 

you want to see real advancement in the areas of EVs or other things, get these roadblocks, particularly the overzealous lawyers, out of the way.

gubmint has proven pretty damn well, that it hasn't a clue, so why do we still make believe that it does by allowing it to subsidize things with money it is stealing from our grandkids?


----------



## rogerd (Feb 22, 2011)

A very small list. But, then why should good technologies need subsidies? Products with merit will find automatic markets.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

I prefer the German model - imagine Tesseract getting paid by goverment for doing what he is doing now.  Oh no! another burocrat.

I guess you can't win

Dawid


----------



## lloydn (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree that good products and technologies would theorectically find their own place without subsidies, but one point I think is relevant is that there are costs associated with things like petrol cars that are not priced into the cost, like pollution, dependancy on oil, etc. That's when subsidies and taxes are one solution to effictively add that cost to a technology that should have it included. It only doesn't because there is no reason to care about it for each individual product sold. There are other ways, but that's what is used at the moment.


----------



## unclematt (May 11, 2008)

cyclops2 said:


> Anytime a subsidy is needed the product is not efficient.
> 
> 
> Or it is a large industry like the oil companies that are not making enough profit.
> ...


I disagree. Many times there are simply BARRIERS that have been erected by existing industries through political means (or the context of the situation itself) to remove and/or obstruct the introduction or development of COMPETING TECHNOLOGIES.

Most of the technologies and resources we enjoy TODAY were developed with the aid of government subsidies in one form or another at some point in time. That is a simple fact.


----------



## unclematt (May 11, 2008)

pete c said:


> what ^^^^^ said.
> 
> subsidies are a nice way of saying theft.
> 
> ...


 Can you please list the specific ways and methods in which dat ebil gubmint is "getting in the way" of electric vehicle development? Or how lawyers are impacting that development? Please be specific, and provide some verifiable information to back up your claims. Thanks


----------

